# Auxiliary Port not working



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

I just got my 2014 Cruze LS exactly one week ago, and I am trying to hook up the auxiliary cord to my Samsung S10E so that I can listen to music, and every time I click on the CD/AUX button its telling me "NO CD INSERTED" when there is no CD in, when there is one in and press it again (this is the way it worked in my previous car which was a 2009 HHR LT2) it doesn't do anything. I am using the 3.5mm jack for this. Does anyone know how to put it on auxiliary? And before you ask, yes I have looked at my owners manual.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Eject the CD. Make sure the Samsung is playing music, then connect the cord to it, then to the radio. Does anything happen?

What happens next when you hit CD/AUX? (Presumably "NO CD INSERTED") What then happens when you hit CD/AUX again?

Are you sure the cable is good? Can you check it in another car?

Doug

.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Already tried the playing music and plugging it in, that didn't work, even hit the CD/AUX button after than and got the message. Pretty sure the cable is good as I was using in my HHR but I also haven't used it since the wreck so that could have messed it up, I will check in a minute.

Okay just checked in it a 2007 Impala and it work, so the cable is good.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Where is the aux-in jack? Is it on the front panel of the head unit? Or somewhere else, such as below the arm rest in the console? Perhaps that connection is broken.

You said earlier, the CD does not play, right?

Doug

.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

The CD does play, but I think I got it figured out, and it wouldn't even pick up a USB, anyways the Cigarette Lighter fuse was blown, gonna replace it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The CD/Aux button label is a holdover from the days when both the SiriusXM unit and tape deck/cd player were external devices that connected using the aux connector on the back of the radio. It doesn't actually switch to the 3.5" audio port.

I can't remember exactly, but I don't think the lighters use the same wiring as the USB port and 3.5" audio port.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Somehow some way I got it working!


----------

